
Beginner Guide to Building a Blog with React/Express/MongoDB Part 1: Setup/Webpack - wallebot
http://www.amoderndev.com/posts/a-practical-guide-to-building-a-blog-w-react-express-mongodb-part-1-intro-setup-and-webpack
======
meesterdude
Wow, all that and you STILL don't have a working blog.

If you're thinking "hey I wanna learn react/express/mongoDB" then have at it.
No harm there, of course.

But if you just want to start a blog, this is not the way to do it. Nor does
this solution make much sense as a blogging solution, because it has such a
setup cost.

running a one-liner rails generate command gets you 80% to complete pretty
damn quickly.

Or there's wordpress... or octopress hosted on github (what I do).

I'm all for exploring technology, but I don't think there is enough focus on
discussion for right tooling for the job. Too often I see links to overly
complicated solutions to problems that have much simpler solutions available.
I would rather see these technologies explored in the scenarios where I'd
actually want to consider using them, because knowing when to use a tool is
just as important as knowing how to.

~~~
jolux
I don't know why exactly you're getting downvoted but I completely agree.
React was designed for increasing the maintainability of large, extremely
stateful SPAs. A blog has barely any state at all, and can be served
statically from HTML. There seems to be almost no reason at all why a blog
should run any javascript client side, let alone a whole library like React.

------
tyre
In 2016 you have to give a damn good reason to start beginners on MongoDB.

A blog has a known schema, simple relationships, and basic constraints on its
fields. It is a case study for beginners to learn about data integrity and how
un-scary SQL can be.

Beginners have to trust your judgement and will grow along the lines you draw
for them. Please start beginners off on the right path.

~~~
connorleech
The thing with it for me is that mongoose is an easier to use ORM than
sequelize. I would for sure use SQL databases if there was more community and
documentations surrounding SQL-express

~~~
spriggan3
> The thing with it for me is that mongoose is an easier to use ORM than
> sequelize

Because Sequelize is a great effort but ultimately sucks. It is super slow,
not always coherent and the async nature of javascript might make managing N+1
queries harder than with Ruby or Python. You just can't adapt an architecture
that works for Ruby to Nodejs. That's why Nodejs can't really have its Rails
either.

------
gabodee
This blog post is much more about the authors self-promotion than it is about
helping anyone build a blog or even necessarily learn the tools applied.

It'll probably save the author some trouble the next time he's on the job
hunt.

~~~
stuxnet79
There you go somebody has said it. I had a technical blog that I was
maintaining for much the same purpose until I realized that it wasn't worth
the effort I was putting into it. I might revive it later this year but I'd
have to make sure it is for the right reasons. There's too many pointless
tutorials out there and they squeeze out the ones that are really worth your
time.

------
elgenie
This is actually "Part 1" of building an _anything_ in React/Express/MongoDB.

A blog, aka one-way delivery of HTML, is a particularly terrible example to
pick to illustrate client-side components and/or MongoDB.

------
JustSomeNobody
Blogs sure have gotten complicated.

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
Last time I looked at this it was Node/Express/Mongo.

Now it's Node/Express/Mongo/Webpack/Babel/React.

Exponential growth... Are these the early signs of the JavaScript singularity?

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I think, yes.

------
dschiptsov
Something to compare this crap to:

    
    
       https://github.com/golang/blog

------
dschiptsov
"Moar, for the love of God, moar!"

